# Betta Pond.



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuck at home social distancing so I decided to use some old supplies and build a small pond. Originally I was going to use it for a few goldfish and plants but I decided to go with all Bettas. I know a guy who imports them from Vietnam and breeds them. So far I've got 2 males and 4 females in here. My hope is that they'll have enough room to establish territories to not fight and eventually start reproducing. I've got more plants on the way and there's Lily pads planted that still need to grow to the surface. Will see what happens.....


----------



## Randy Micheals (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks good buddy. Hope they multiply for you. Is that a 35g stock tank?

I'm building one outside right now with an old stock tank as well. Goldfish and plants with a small fountain. 

Good to have a few projects on the go while things are upside down.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Randy Micheals said:


> Looks good buddy. Hope they multiply for you. Is that a 35g stock tank?
> 
> I'm building one outside right now with an old stock tank as well. Goldfish and plants with a small fountain.
> 
> Good to have a few projects on the go while things are upside down.


It's bigger than it looks. I think it's about 120 gallons. I got it at Lowe's a few years ago.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2020)

I like the look of that.
I gave up on my Beta pond because I found Midas cichlids still living in the "spare" pond.


----------

